

Humble title for James Gosling at Google - darwinl
http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesgosling
Look forward to more significant contribution from him at Google.
======
nostrademons
Almost _everybody_ in the eng organization is a "software engineer". When I
started, my boss's boss, responsible for all search features, was titled
"software engineer". He's since been promoted to "Google Fellow", but his
LinkedIn still says "software engineer".

It's sort of the opposite of a bank. At a bank, typically anyone who's been
there 5+ years is titled "VP", even if they're basically a branch manager
responsible for half a dozen reports. At Google, the people who do VP-level
work are often still titled "software engineer". (Considering many of them
started back into 1999 and got a good chunk of Google stock for pennies, they
probably out-earn those bank VPs by about 1000:1.)

